# Bandsaw Tire Adhesive Recommendation?



## Uglydog (Apr 18, 2016)

I have a 16inch DoAll band filer which has been used as a bandsaw for decades.
She cuts well!
The tires are not cracked or brittle. However, the upper tire is slipping.

Does anyone have recommendations for cleaning and re-gluing?

Thank you,
Daryl
MN


----------



## dlane (Apr 18, 2016)

Daryl I put new tires on my DoAll converted band filer , the recommended glue was rubber contact cement. Stretch the tire on wet glue center it and let dry overnight .
You might want to check the top wheel bushing for play , make sure the grease zert hole is drilled thru the bushing , mine wasn't ! . My new tires are orange and work good 
If the tire is trying to slip off the top free spinning wheel check the bushing for slop
Mine uses 114" blades , what size blades dose yours take ?.










It is now gray again


----------



## francist (Apr 18, 2016)

I used the rim cement that cyclists use for tubular (sew-up) tires. I was into cycling at the time and figured I'd try it on some very stretched bandsaw tires. Those suckers did not move for the next twenty years! Comes in a small tube. (not the same as tire repair cement, this is for gluing  racing bicycle tires to the rims)

-frank


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 18, 2016)

francist said:


> I used the rim cement that cyclists use for tubular (sew-up) tires. I was into cycling at the time and figured I'd try it on some very stretched bandsaw tires. Those suckers did not move for the next twenty years! Comes in a small tube. (not the same as tire repair cement, this is for gluing  racing bicycle tires to the rims)
> -frank



I wonder if my sew-up cement is still soft?
I think there are two tubes left.

Daryl
MN


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Apr 18, 2016)

contact cement...and not the water based **** water one


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 18, 2016)

Sounds like multiple cheers for the messy stuff!

Daryl
MN


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 18, 2016)

dlane said:


> Daryl I put new tires on my DoAll converted band filer , the recommended glue was rubber contact cement. Stretch the tire on wet glue center it and let dry overnight .
> You might want to check the top wheel bushing for play , make sure the grease zert hole is drilled thru the bushing , mine wasn't ! . My new tires are orange and work good
> If the tire is trying to slip off the top free spinning wheel check the bushing for slop
> Mine uses 114" blades , what size blades dose yours take ?.



Mine appears exactly the same. Well other than yours has a better paint job. 
Mine came with half dozen blades. Thus, I haven't purchased any. 
Someone has dutifully written inside the door 114".

Thanks for the pointers on gluing the tires!
Any suggestions for cleaning up the misc swarf and shavings?
Mineral spirits?

Daryl
MN


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Apr 18, 2016)

*Barge All Purpose Cement*


*FINALLY THOUGHT OF THE BRAND*


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 18, 2016)

TOOLMASTER said:


> *Barge All Purpose Cement*
> *FINALLY THOUGHT OF THE BRAND*



http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/150875581226


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Apr 18, 2016)

YUP  GOOD STUFF


----------



## Superburban (Apr 19, 2016)

I have urethane tires on all my band saws, they do not need glue, they stretch to fit them on. A seller on E-bay can make them to any size you need. The metal bits do not seem embed in it like the rubber tires.


----------



## gi_984 (Aug 10, 2016)

"Any suggestions for cleaning up the misc swarf and shavings?"
For mine:  Metal putty knife to scrape all the accumulated gunk off of the wheels followed by acetone prior to gluing the new tires.  I had to lightly sand a few stubborn spots.  For the rest of the machine I used a couple old brushes and rags with kerosene.  Mine had alternating layers of metal swarf and sawdust accumulation.


----------



## Kernbigo (Aug 10, 2016)

i also bought mine on e bay no glue work great


----------



## Andre (Aug 10, 2016)

You can still find contact cement in glass bottles at some hardware stores, and it's not that expensive. I forget the brand....but it's surprisingly strong.

Will you replace the tires at the same time? A store like woodcraft would have them, because they're commonly used on woodworking bandsaws where the teeth have significantly more set and need some cushion against the wheels.


----------



## Rick Berk (Aug 10, 2016)

I have used PLIOBOND 25 for years and it has never let me down, it is also great for leather drive belts. The old stuff was not VOC compliant and the new stuff with the (25) designation is. (God save us from the idiots).


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Aug 10, 2016)

http://assets.suredone.com/2465/med...107-weldwood-3oz-bottle-of-contact-cement.jpg


----------



## Charles Spencer (Aug 10, 2016)

3M bandsaw tire adhesive.

http://www.carterproducts.com/band-saw-products/band-saw-wheels-tires/rubber-tire-adhesive

I haven't used it, just thought it was interesting that there was such a product.


----------



## A618fan2 (Aug 10, 2016)

+1 on the 3M industrial adhesive.
John


----------



## Rick Berk (Aug 10, 2016)

Uglydog said:


> I have a 16inch DoAll band filer which has been used as a bandsaw for decades.
> She cuts well!
> The tires are not cracked or brittle. However, the upper tire is slipping.
> 
> ...


I also have a band filer that I have not used in 6 years and was thinking of converting it to a metal cutting bandsaw, do you have any close up pictures of how you supported the guide rollers and thrust bearing. Don't think I'll ever make another die and need it so guess I'll make a saw out of it when time permits. thanks.


----------



## Uglydog (Aug 11, 2016)

I'll take some pics.
When I got her she had already been changed over.
I suspect that the biggest difference is blade speed.
I'll get some pics.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Rick Berk (Aug 11, 2016)

Mine is variable speed  with a speed control handwheel on the right rear corner, should be good to go with no modifications.


----------



## genec (Aug 11, 2016)

I have used contact adheasive for auto trim., couldn't find pliobond.


----------



## Rick Berk (Aug 11, 2016)

Try a YAHOO search, Ace hardware has it , Grangers, Hanna rubber, Amazon, ebay, it is a great industrial adhesive.


----------



## dlane (Aug 11, 2016)

Rick here's how mine was made




Sorry pic is goofy
View attachment 133723

The lower right blade guide is a lot shorter than the others,
Let me know if you need other pics


----------



## dlane (Aug 11, 2016)

Edit didn't work well for other pic,


----------

